# Neuter suits or onesies



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Our puppy is being neutered next week and I am wondering about the “suits.” It sounds like people have used onesies, is there a certain size that works better? Do you modify it at all? I saw the surgical suits on Amazon and I don’t know if I can bring myself to spend that much on such a ridiculous getup he’ll never use again, but I don’t want him stuck in a cone, so i’ll do it if I must. At least a onesie I can take my kids to pick out a pack for under $10 so if there’s an accident there’s an extra (or search through storage in the basement and find a onesie if I’m really motivated).


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I used both a cone and a onesie at different times after Molly was spayed. I measured from her neck to base of tail to get the size right. Then I went to the Goodwill store and picked up a few. Just be sure to put the onesie on with the front chest portion on your dogs back. Leave the center crotch snap open and fit the tail through there. Unsnap and roll it up for potty time. I also cut the little sleeves off because my dog looked more comfortable when walking. Just be observant because some dogs will still try to bite or lick the onesie to get to the incision. Also, they will cause matting so be sure to take it off at times and comb your dog.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Your pup is a male. Their surgery is far less invasive than females (unless there is an undescended testicle). Tux had one of those hidden testicles that required a long sutured area. He wore a cone for one night and never even blinked when we didn't put it back on 24 hours later. He recovered so quickly and never tried to lick his sutures. I have posted Tux begging for a treat the day after his surgery. He acted as if it never happened. I call this his R2-D2 pose.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Trying again with a different photo file. Tux day after surgery doing his best rendition of R2-D2.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I used a onesie for Kodi. The sizes will differ, but I do remember that you can't go by weight. A baby who weighs the same amount will have much more "body" than a dog. But it was over 8 years ago, and I don't remember the size I got now. A good way to guesstimate it to measure from the back of the dog's next to the base of the tail. That will be the length you want from the neckline of the onesie to the snaps on the FRONT of the onesie. 

The only tricky part is that you put it on the dog upside down... so the front of the onesie is on the dog's back. That allows you to snap the crotch on either side of the dog's tail, leaving the middle snap undone. When they need to potty, just unsnap and roll it up under their arm pits. BE SURE to remove it and THOROUGHLY groom under it daily, or you WILL get nasty mats.

I only needed a onesie for a couple of days, and it wasn't because of the surgery itself. The tech had shaved him so close that he had terrible "razor burn" rash, which itched terribly. So we needed a cream from the vet to calm the rash down, and until it did, I had to keep him from licking that. But his sutures were internal, and didn't really seem to bother him.

When Pixel was spayed, she had such tiny incisions that she didn't even have stitches. She didn't need a onesie or a cone at all.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

The picture of Tux with the cone is priceless!

When I searched “Neuter” here on the forum originally I couldn’t find the info specifically about onesies so I posted. So this morning I google searched “Neuter onesies” and it directed me right back here, and previous posts about it came up, too. The members of the Havanese forum know what they’re doing! 

My kids think it’s hysterical to dress the puppy and take pictures so I’ll just grab a pack knowing he might not need them long but everyone will be happy. Our puppy is so sweet, he just lays there while they do it and occasionally nips whatever hat or accessory might be dangling near his mouth. My son desperately wants to find puppy a monocle, suit, bow tie, and hat to dress him up as “business puppy.” It would probably be a lot easier to do that one on Snapchat!


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2017)

I am using a surgical suit for Rollo at the moment. He hated the cone and whichever one I tried could still get at his stitches. The only downside with the suit is that every time he needs to go out to pee or poo I have to undo it and roll it up along his back. It has stopped him licking or scratching although he still tries. If you go down this route it is worth buying two suits at least as they need washing fairly often.


----------



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

Tux is the cutest R2D2 ever!


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

Get a blow up cone!!! They are like a pillow I will find the photo of Duke to show you 
We had to use the pillow and the cone at the start because he could bend so much and reach!


----------

